# A reminder about the Garden



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

So it's about that time of year when people start sprucing up their gardens again. Here is a website where you can put the common name of a plant in to be sure it is not posionous if you are planting it anywhere your dog can get into it:
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I put poisonous plants in there on purpose. They go in the garden once, I beat them till they are out. That should be enough. After that, the poisonous plants fix the passive aggro ones that go into the garden "when you are not looking"


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Let's be real Jeff, you don't even have a garden:-$


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, but I have the plants anyway. notice how I have not had a fatality.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sh**, I was trying to picture Jeff gardening and couldn't LOL

Hope this is not a total thread hijack, but does anyone have any tips for getting rid of a 2 foot wide x 1.5 foot high biting red ant nest? I have one in my yard that I thought was neat for the first couple of years, but it has gotten a bit out of control now:-o :-o 

I want to get rid of the ******'s without getting eaten alive, I will use poison if I have too, just need to know how long I would have to keep the dog out of the area...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Welders bomb :lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you think I just got "flagged" for googling that? :lol:8-[ :lol:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Gasoline, and a match


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Susan...been thinking about it too. I just want some freakin grass though. Haven't they invented grass that grows in dog pee yet? What about simple grass that is plush, thick green and holds up to trodden by dogz? I suppose it would be poisonous if they did make it though. :SLAPShead:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I was told adding calcium/lime(?) to the yard helps, with the dog pee. Something about the pH...
I don't know this stuff at all. 
Thanks for the link to the poisonous plants, Susan.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

The most urine-resistant grasses tend to be Perennial Ryegrasses and Fescues. The worst urine-resistant grasses tend to be Kentucky Bluegrass and Bermuda.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to use bleach on ants. I smack the nest with a shovel to get them stirred up, and then pour bleach on them. Not real effective, but weeks worth of fun. They do go away.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Sue, good info.

BTW, what's grass? :-k I have mud.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I like to use bleach on ants. I smack the nest with a shovel to get them stirred up, and then pour bleach on them. Not real effective, but weeks worth of fun. They do go away.


Ha! Gorilla glue works well on millions of box elder bugs too! (did not do this myself, but know someone who did) lol!

Thanks for the tips on the grass. I do have some. I want more. Ah hell, maybe I'll just sod it all again this year.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a litter of terrier pups (Border/JRT) that tore my shade garden to pieces. jack in the pulpits, dafodils, star of Bethlehem and tons of other "poisonous" plants and those little bassids never showed any problem at all.
Lime does nothing for the dog pee. 
It's not about the ph. It's the excessive amonia (nitrogen) in the pee. 
Trust me! I love gardening and I've been fighting it for years. Just reseeded the bare spots today. 
The GSDs will be spending more time in their run. 
Wanna keep the grass from burning just run out EVERY time the dog pees and rinse it with the hose. Riiiiight!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> I just want some freakin grass though. Haven't they invented grass that grows in dog pee yet?. :
> 
> 
> > Easy! Turf Paint: :-o
> > http://www.bugspray.com/catalog/products/page1446.html


----------

